# WANTED Roadster Adapters & Locks WANTED



## Mr340 (Aug 24, 2017)

Looking for anybody or someone to direct me to where I can acquire a set . 5 lug universal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

They won't be 5 lug "universal". They will be 5 lug small hub.


----------

